# حصرى عرض شراء داتا ارقام وجوالات بالسعودية



## نادر سامى (26 أكتوبر 2011)

*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]انا عندى 10 مليون رقم مصنفين على اعلى مستوى لجميع انحاء المملكه [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]

والتصنيف زى ما تحب حتى لو بالاسم 

2 مليون رقم 3500 ريال 

5 مليون رقم 6500 ريال 

10 مليون رقم 10000 ريال[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يوجد لدينا داتا ايميلات علي اعلي مستوي داخل السعوديه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]0540248293[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]0548506760[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot][email protected][/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​


----------



## جنان الخلد (26 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: حصرى عرض شراء داتا ارقام وجوالات بالسعودية*

بالتوفيق لك ياارب ...


----------



## نادر سامى (26 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: حصرى عرض شراء داتا ارقام وجوالات بالسعودية*

*شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية*


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (26 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: حصرى عرض شراء داتا ارقام وجوالات بالسعودية*

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## (أم فهد ) (26 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: حصرى عرض شراء داتا ارقام وجوالات بالسعودية*

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------

